# Webcaster Gun



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi I am looking to get a webcaster gun, can anyone tell me what wattage it is so I can get the right 110v - 240v convertor and what type of compressor fitting does it use ?

Many thanks

Anton


----------

